# Other Pets > Dogs >  Whats the "best" dry dog food?

## mues155

Alright Im using the term "best" loosly when it comes to dry dog food.
The sad truth is I just dont have the money to feed my two dogs a raw diet their whole life. 
I fed my dogs Nutro Natural Choice brand dog food for a few years and have  switched to Taste of the Wild http://www.tasteofthewildpetfood.com/ ive been feeding them that brand for a couple years now. For the price, the ingrediants are pretty good, but I just think I could find better.
If anyone has any suggestions on a dry kibble that has actul passable ingrediants I would love to hear about it.  :Smile:  thanks guys!

----------


## pinkeye714

i say try Wellness core! i am tired and cant search it for you but you can search up the name XD

----------


## RichsBallPythons

http://www.consumersearch.com/dog-fo...hicken-formula


What i feed my dogs when its on sale and stock up on it.

----------


## kb1290

Wellness Core, and Natural Balance Alpha are going to be the top two foods on the market right now. These are grain free and highly ranked food. These to foods have a big rival coming up to catch them, Merrick. Merrick is almost 100% manufactured and sourced in America, their only out source is a vitamin supplement and lamb which come from New Zealand. They have 3 sub-brands Merrick, Before Grain, and Whole Earth Farms. Merrick is a typical high quality organic food that comes in a variety of flavors such as Grammy's Pot Pie (chicken based) to Wilderness Blend (buffalo based). Before Grain is their grain free products, come sin six flavors chicken, salmon, buffalo, turkey, tripe, and beef. My personal favorite is their "economy line", Whole Earth Farms, but trust me there is nothing economy about it.  This food is amazing for the price! This has chicken, duck, turkey, buffalo, and fish. It also add fruits, vegetables, spices, and eggs/ salmon oil which gives your dog a great coat. I pay $39.99 for 35lbs of this compared to $57.99 for 26lbs of Wellness Core, and $59.99 for 25lbs of Natural Balance Alpha.

----------


## AkHerps

Evo is basically raw food in kibble form. It is by far one of the best foods, but it is expensive!

There are no right and wrong foods for your dog. If your dog does amazing on purina or pedigree, then there is no harm in feeding it. My dog had very bad allergies so she is on a low ingredient lamb food. She does horrible on grocery store food.

Taste of the wild, wellness core, blue buffalo, solid gold, and many others make excellent foods for people on a budget(like myself).

Right now the food my dog does best on is diamond lamb and rice. It is 40lbs for $39.99, whereas other foods of the same quality are 20-30lbs for over $60, which is painful haha.

----------


## mues155

Awesome I have a couple stores here that sell the Wellness brand as well as the Natural Balance.
The Merrick looks good for the price but I think I would have to order it and with shipping that would not be worth it. 
I will check out these dog foods in more depth later. 
Evo looks great but it is crazy expensive! I see why you buy it when on sale lol
thanks guys!

----------


## Jacob1023

If you want the best, you gotta go with Evo or Origen, I prefer Origen. Origen is grain-free and is made in Canada. If you don't mind the cost, I'd definitely recommend Origen, check out their site.

----------


## PassionsPythons

I have a Great Dane... He's had Canidae from day one. He loves it. Great food IMO!

Dane's stop growing between 2 and 3 years of age. My dane has already reached 36 inches from paw to back, he weighs somewhere in the 170+ lbs range and has the most amazing coat. The kicker is he's only 18 months old. So he's pretty much the size of an adult dane, and he's still got plenty of growing to do. He's not in anyway over weight, as a matter of fact he looks like he could use a meal. 

Needless to say.. I'm a firm believer in Canidae.

----------


## knox

Every dog I have had was on Purina from Puppy Chow to Dog Chow.  Never had a bad vet check up or stool problem (until they got older, of course).

Yes, I have read the reviews on dog foods.  I can find reviews right now praising Purina and reviews that basically say if you feed Purina you don't love your dog, reviews that praise the expensive brands and reviews that say the vets get a kickback for selling and recommending them.

As stated above, do what works for your dog and for you.

----------


## TheSnakeEye

Innova EVO
Blue Buffalo Wilderness

or if you dog is sensitive to such nutrient rich foods

Blue Basic

----------


## mainbutter

We feed Taste of the Wild, good stuff and our dog loves it.

----------


## Swingline0.0.1

> Evo is basically raw food in kibble form. It is by far one of the best foods, but it is expensive!
> 
> There are no right and wrong foods for your dog. If your dog does amazing on purina or pedigree, then there is no harm in feeding it. My dog had very bad allergies so she is on a low ingredient lamb food. She does horrible on grocery store food.
> 
> Taste of the wild, wellness core, blue buffalo, solid gold, and many others make excellent foods for people on a budget(like myself).
> 
> Right now the food my dog does best on is diamond lamb and rice. It is 40lbs for $39.99, whereas other foods of the same quality are 20-30lbs for over $60, which is painful haha.


I was feeding wellness core for a while, but my dog did not like it. Plus, it smells disgusting!

----------


## kb1290

> Awesome I have a couple stores here that sell the Wellness brand as well as the Natural Balance.
> The Merrick looks good for the price but I think I would have to order it and with shipping that would not be worth it. 
> I will check out these dog foods in more depth later. 
> Evo looks great but it is crazy expensive! I see why you buy it when on sale lol
> thanks guys!


I get Merrick from my local Petco. If you have one near you they should be able to order it and then they are paying for shipping and not you!

----------


## tylerjones553

I give Orijin to my Lab he Just Love It always starts Jumping when he sees it Beside orijin I have also Heard Good Things About EVO

----------


## aldebono

We are feeding a mix of Blue Buffalo and a raw dinner 3-4x a week. I don't think it's that expensive and the raw keeps their teeth so clean!

----------


## Kara

You may want to check out Dog Food Advisor for some additional info & reviews. 

If I was ever in a position where I couldn't feed raw (what a terrible thought), Evo & Orijen would be at the top of my list.  :Smile:   I disagree with the "there are no right or wrong foods for your dog" idea.  While a dog may "do okay" on a lesser-quality food for some time, that doesn't mean it is providing a foundation for longevity and lifetime health.

----------


## spasticbeast

I have an Australian Shepherd and I started out feeding Nutro.  I then tried Purina One, then went back to Nutro, and back to Purina One, and now Science Diet.  Science Diet seems to be the best so far.  He loves it! He doesn't poop as much, and his coat is looking great.  I also supplement raw and treats here and there.

----------

